# Sudden pleco deaths



## greid (Jul 25, 2017)

I've had the same group of about about 5 plecos in with my cichlids for years.
Moved everyone into a much bigger tank (190gal) about 2 months ago. 
Everything seemed fine until a few days ago.

All 5 of the plecos (various sizes from 3-5 in) died over 3 days.
Checked all the levels - trace amounts of ammonia; Ph at about 7.6.
Just threw in a bag of ammonia chips into the sump to ensure all the ammonia is cleared.

Any suggestions of what else might be the cause?
Didn't look to me like any aggression from the cichlids.

Thanks
Graham


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

What are nitrites @ and nitrates for that matter. How was the transfer of fish and scrape done. I'm assuming that it was cycled, but maybe it is mini cycling for some reason


----------



## greid (Jul 25, 2017)

Nitrites and nitrates were all at zero.

Not 100% what you are asking re transfer of fish. Just used a net. Might have been some shock re water temp. 
I transferred water from original tank to new sump to get it going + used Seachem stability.

Would have thought that any issues related to transfer to new aquarium should have occurred within 1st week.

The new tank seems cleaner than the old one. I`m wondering if they might not have had enough algae to eat.
Graham


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Nitrates should not be at zero and you can't cycle a tank using the water from another tank unless you squeezed out the gunk from some filter pads into it first. Nitrifying bacteria live in the filter, substrate, and surfaces of the aquarium, not free-floating in the water. The by-product of ammonia oxidation is nitrites and the by-product of nitrite oxidation is nitrates. In a cycled tank there's always a level of nitrates unless you have a nitrate reactor. Your tank is not cycled properly and they probably died from high ammonia.


----------



## greid (Jul 25, 2017)

Never heard of needing a nitrate reactor. Any links to more info?
When I did a chemical check, the nitrates were at the lowest on the scale - will go back to see what was recommended.

If my water transfer didn't do anything, the Seachem stability should have got it going ok.

Graham


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You don't need a nitrate reactor, I was just saying that you should have some level of nitrates in your tank if it was properly cycled and the only way you could possibly have zero nitrates would be if you had some sort of nitrate reactor or a very heavily planted tank. Transferring tank water from an established tank and using Stability is nowhere near enough to cycle a tank.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

greid said:


> Never heard of needing a nitrate reactor. Any links to more info?
> When I did a chemical check, the nitrates were at the lowest on the scale - will go back to see what was recommended.
> 
> If my water transfer didn't do anything, the Seachem stability should have got it going ok.
> ...


Seachem Stability, in my experience, takes at least a week treating everyday to get any bacteria at all established and much longer to get enough cultured to consider a the tank to be fully cycled. Moving the filter media from the original tank's filter to the new sump would have helped this along.


----------



## greid (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the input.
Points re Seachem and how to get a new sump/tank setup are important.

i still think that if water was an issue, the cichlids should have been dropping off first before plecos, but no cichlid deaths.

I actually think in balance there was just not enough food in the tank for them. Will start feeding the 1 that is left and see what happens when I add a few new ones.
thanks again
Graham


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No need for large numbers of plecos unless you are raising them. One/tank is usually plenty unless you have 72" or more. Then two is a good number.


----------

